# Law requiring city contractors to disclose slavery links is passed.



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Only in California, what a surprise!



> Joshua Sabatini, The Examiner
> Nov 1, 2006 5:00 AM
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO - Banks, clothing manufacturers and insurance companies will have to disclose any past connections to the slave trade if they want to do business with the city of San Francisco.
> ...


http://www.examiner.com/a-373100~La...tors_to_disclose_slavery_links_is_passed.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:watching: :watching:


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Where does it end? Indentured servitude...

:smt011


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Blastard said:


> Where does it end? Indentured servitude...
> 
> :smt011


We are ALL indentured servants ,we work 3 months of every year for the Govt.( a vast majority of us who benefit NOTHING by this.)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Leave it to SF to screw things up even more in California.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I wonder if they will require the Muslims to disclose all of the white slaves they captured and relocated during their savages of Great Britain and Europe?? Oh yeah, that wasn't the US :roll:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Thor said:


> I wonder if they will require the Muslims to disclose all of the white slaves they captured and relocated during their savages of Great Britain and Europe?? Oh yeah, that wasn't the US :roll:


You got it! Not only was it not the US, it was us nasty white males that everyone is blaming everything wrong in the world on.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have checked and rechecked my life and I can say under oath I have never owned or been involved with the slave trade. ( They would not take my first wife). Tony Pasley


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW Hey remember "reperations"


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> WOW Hey remember "reperations"


Remember it? It's still going on.



> Article Last Updated:11/03/2006 02:58:59 AM PST
> 
> OAKLAND - Political and social activists, historians and educators from the United States and around the world are gathering in the Bay Area this weekend to discuss reparations for slavery of African people and colonialism in Africa.
> "The wealth of the West is built on slavery of African people," said Penny Hess, chairwoman of the African People Solidarity Committee. "White people need to recognize it and support (reparations)."


http://www.insidebayarea.com/oaklandtribune/ci_4596668


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'd like to know........ just how many black people have been truly adversely affected by their ancestors being slaves in this day and age?? IMO, I can see that some still alive have been affected by racism in the last century, but not the slavery thing. If anything, they ought to be thankful that they escaped the genocide and starvation that's been inherent in Africa for centuries. What about the rival tribes that captured their ancestors and sold them into slavery?? They were black, after all. Will they seek reparations from Africa?? What about the Muslims (& Blacks) that went to Europe and captured white slaves?? Oh yeah, they conveniently omit THAT part of history. Fact is, EVERY race has been a slave sometime over history.


----------

